
California Enacts Law Requiring IMDB to Remove Actor Ages on Request - eplanit
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/california-enacts-law-requiring-imdb-932330
======
josho
This is a bad law. The solution is to prosecute those discriminating, not
force information to become contraband.

